# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Kënga Magjike 2008

## erindi_al

*KENGA MAGJIKE 2008 - EDICIONI i 10-te* 

*Kënga Magjike nis zyrtarisht Garën e Këngëve*



Kënga Magjike startoi garën e këngëve që do të marrin pjesë në Edicionin e saj të Dhjetë. 195 këngë me autorë nga Shqipëria, Kosova, Maqedonia, Mali i Zi dhe Diaspora tashmë janë vleresuar nga një komision i përzgjedhur ku bënë pjesë këngëtarë e artistë të zgjedhur. 

Kënga Magjike në këtë dhjetëvjetor të saj do të sjellë këngë të denja për një Festival të sukseshëm. Gara zyrtarisht filloi qe ne momentin e seleksionimit, ndaj dhe komisioni respektoi rregullat duke mos favorizuar  asnjë qoftë edhe vetëm duke i përmendur emrin. 

Janë 195 këngë të ardhura nga Shqipëria, Kosova, Maqedonia, Mali i Zi dhe Shqiptarë që jetojnë në Zvicër, Austri, Gjermani dhe Amerikë. Cilësia e lartë e këngëve që kanë hyrë në garë këtë vit ka bërë që të përmbyset parashikimi i komisionit, që të paraqiteshin 72 këngë.
 Meqë këngët e ardhura u paraqitën në nivel profesional, komisioni vendosi të rrisë numrin e tyre në paraqitjen që do të bëhet çdo të dielë në televizionin Klan. 

Anëtarët e komisionit vlerësues të këngëve ishin Irma dhe Eranda Libohova, Manjola Nallbani, Julka, Andi DJ, Aldon Lipe dhe prezantuesi i emisionit radiofonik Kolo.

Komisioni i Vlerësimit të Këngëve në Këngën Magjike i vlerësoi këngët pa ditur emrat e kompozitorëve dhe të këngëtarëve dhe meqë kjo është një garë komisioni ka një përgjigje është e pamundur të shkëputen emra këngëtarësh të famshëm apo të rinj". Për komisionin "ata janë të gjithë njëlloj. 

Por një gjë konfirmohet hapur: Prurjet e këtij viti garantojnë Festival të sukseshëm në Jubileun e Këngës Magjike.

----------


## erindi_al

Nente këngët e para u prezantuan te dielen e debutimit te " E DIELA SHQIPTARE" duke nisur kështu konkurrimin. 

Edhe përgjate 8 javeve te ardhshme do të paraqiten grupe dhe emra artistesh, te rinj e te afirmuar, te cilët do të prezantojnë krijimet e tyre për te mberritur ne Natën Finale te Festivalit.


GRUPI I PARE:

LRC & MASTER BASS
Blerina Braka
Linda
Dafina Zeqiri
Marsida Saraci
Arber Arapi
Kelly 
Eneida Tarifa
West Side Family

----------


## MiLaNiStE

ka ndonje website ku mund ti digjojm kenget apo esht heret akoma?

----------


## Bl3ri

> ka ndonje website ku mund ti digjojm kenget apo esht heret akoma?





> www.kengamagjike.com


  kliko aty ku shkrun KengaMagjike2008 dhe do te hapet faqja, pastaj do klikosh ne secilin pjesmares qe te degjosh kengen.

----------


## DrEn!!!

AMa katastrof perzgjedha qa kom ni kon une qe sjon pranu shit katastrof...Me ni kongen 0290 qe kan koknuru edhe sjon pranu teper t'mir e kan pas sa qe dej sot en festival ska pas asi konge po edhe arditi dallavergji spo don mi pranu njerzt qe kan kong ma t'mira se atyne qe e ka en plan me jaw dhon qmimin...Teper t'kqi jini bo edhe kaja nanen mos vet kush te koka juri mos vet Julka mo qe o kon konkurent me kta vjet parameno julka qe e ka pagzu arditi ncncnc...per menim temin ka deshtu festivali mo....

Edhe ni sen Skillz feat stine i kini aty edhe pse ala parameno se kan qu kongen edhe kan me marr pjes llogarit edhe venin e par e marrin 100%

Qishtu dalin senet en sheh para kohe si vjet qe u murr vesh kush ka me fitu e kush jo

----------


## underground2008

Rikthehen Akullthyesit me Cila Je!
Nje kombinacion perfekt i Rockut alternativ dhe Hip - Hop-it.
Nje bashkepunim i shkelqyer me Sanchez & Big Basta.
Nqs ju pelqen komentojeni grupin ne pergjithesi dhe kengen ne vecanti dhe per ta degjuar dhe votuar kengen ju lutem shkoni te www.kengamagjike.com
Pershendetje!

----------


## underground2008

Per mua ja fut kot dren pasi ky festival ka promovuar me kohe vlera te verteta.
Ne fillim meso te shkruash shqip pastaj mund te gjykosh per muziken me vlere apo pa vlere.
Rikthimi i vlerave ne festivalet tona ka filluar dhe kete e deshmon me se miri rikthimi i YJEVE TE RROKUT  SHQIPTAR " AKULLTHYESIT ".
Nqs doni te njihni vlerat e verteta qe i mungojne ketij vendi shkoni ne YOUTUBE dhe degjoni se cfare ky grup ka realizuar ketu e 10 vjet me pare.
Shume grupe rroku ka pasur ate kohe por rikthimi i tyre me te njejtin vrull pasion dhe sukses eshte nje vlere qe i duhet muzikes tone shqiptare.
Per mua AKULLTHYESIT do te mbeten perjetesisht AKULLTHYES.

----------


## Sa Kot

Sapo i degjova kenget...cfare neverie.  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## erindi_al

*Jonida Maliqi fitoi çmimin e pare te festivalit 'Kenga Magjike'*


Kur emri i saj prezantohet në skenë, pritet padyshim ndonjë çudi, por këtë herë ajo i kishte të gjitha parashikimet. Nuk është më vajza e ëmbël, me fustan sipas modës së fundit, por me një paraqitje tërësisht rebele. E tillë është kënga, por edhe look-u i saj. Dhe ky ndryshim duket se i solli fat Jonida Maliqit. Me këngën Njëri nga ata, ajo është fituesja e edicionit të dhjetë të festivalit Kënga Magjike, i cili u zhvillua përgjatë tri netëve në Pallatin e Kongreseve, si një produksion i Jon Music dhe nën drejtimin e Ardit Gjebresë. Pas votimit të vetë këngëtarëve, Maliqi fiton edicionin e dhjetë me një këngë të krijuar nga Kaliopi, Aida Baraku e Darko Dimitrov. Një ditë pas finales së madhe, Jonida Maliqi rrëfen emocionet e saj për gazetën Panorama.  
Në jubileun e Kënga Magjike, ju vlerësoheni me dy çmime të mëdha, çdo të thotë kjo për ju?
Përpara se të merrja çmimin e madh, u vlerësova me një tjetër çmim të rëndësishëm 10 vjet histori Kënga Magjike. Kjo ishte tepër e rëndësishme për mua, sepse do të thotë që Kënga Magjike e ka vlerësuar kontributin tim në këtë aktivitet. Unë u rrita në këtë skenë. Kam marrë pjesë qysh në edicionin e parë dhe në mos gaboj kjo ishte pjesëmarrja ime e 7-të. I kam të gjitha edicionet e regjistruara dhe kur shoh veten time, vërej ndryshime rrënjësore tek vetja, qoftë në imazh, paraqitje, por më së shumti ndjej se jam rritur profesionalisht. Kisha munguar dy edicione me radhë dhe doja të kthehesha me një paraqitje të denjë dhe të them të drejtën kjo është ndër të paktat këngë, që e kam dashur me gjithë shpirt dhe doja të jepja maksimumin. 
Si e pritët çmimin e parë?
Kjo ishte e papritur. Natën e parë kisha emocione shumë të forta dhe kur publiku më duartrokiti gjatë dhe u ktheva sërish në skenë, kam qarë pas kuintave. Dje isha më e sigurt, isha e përshkuar nga të tjera emocione, megjithatë kisha një ankth që më brente. Konkurrenca ishte e madhe, kishte këngë të mrekullueshme dhe nuk e prisja këtë çmim. Kur u dha çmimi i tretë, i dytë, sytë e kolegëve u drejtuan nga unë, por nuk doja ta besoja, nuk doja të zhgënjehesha. Dhe momenti më i bukur ishte kur Arditi prezantoi çmimin e parë dhe publiku tha në një zë emrin tim. 
Çdo të thotë të marrësh vlerësimin e kolegëve?
Të marrësh vlerësimin e kolegëve është vërtetë shumë e rëndësishme dhe nuk është një votim i lehtë. Por vlerësimi i publikut ju siguroj është edhe më i madh, sepse pa ata, ne nuk jemi asgjë. Është publiku që na bën këta që jemi.
Këtë vit erdhët me një këngë të Kaliopit, kompozitore dhe këngëtare maqedone, si ishte ky bashkëpunim?
Ka qenë një bashkëpunim fantastik. Ajo është një artiste me famë në ish-Jugosllavi dhe të punoje me të ishte një fat i madh, por ajo që i vlerësova më shumë ishte thjeshtësia. Më ndenji pranë gjatë gjithë kohës, gjatë orkestrimit me Darko Dimitrov dhe regjistrimit. Mund të them që mes nesh lindi një feeling artistik, që nuk më ka ndodhur me asnjë artist tjetër. Përveçse një idhull për mua, ajo është personifikimi i artistes ideale. Them se bashkëpunimi ynë do të vijojë më tej. Unë jam një këngëtare profesioniste, jam shkolluar për këtë gjë, ndërkohë që e dimë që skenat tona janë të mbushura me pseudokëngëtarë, që suksesin e tyre ia dedikojnë ndoshta diçkaje tjetër dhe jo talentit. Kështu që për mua ka shumë rëndësi profesionalizmi. Nuk është se deri më sot më ka munguar krijimtaria e mirë, por është edhe çështje fati, pjekurie. Më duhet të them se 2008-a është viti i ngjarjeve të mëdha në jetën tim.
Në tekstin e këngës tuaj thuhej: Nuk dua të jem njëri nga ata. Kush janë ata?
Ishte dëshira e Kaliopit të bashkëpunonim për tekstin me Aida Barakun. Personalisht nuk doja më një këngë që ti këndonte dramave të dashurisë, por muzikës si ndjenjë. Pas shumë debatesh vendosa ti dërgoj një e-mail të gjatë mbi konceptin tim. Kam lindur, jam rritur e ndoshta do të vdes me muzikën dhe për mua ajo është një dashuri po aq e madhe sa dhe dashuria për jetën. Nuk ka njeri që në jetën e vet të mos ketë pasur momente gëzimi e trishtimi, të cilat i lidh me një këngë. Në tekstin e këngës sime thuhet: Kënga ime, arma ime, paja ime.../ je burg dhe fushë e luleve. Ata që më kanë ndenjur pranë e dinë se unë e marr shumë seriozisht punën dhe përgjatë 3 muajve që punoj për këngën jam vërtet një e burgosur. Dhe unë nuk dua të jem një si ata që nuk e kuptojnë muzikën, që nuk e trajtojnë atë si ndjenjë dhe që pëlqejnë gjërat e rëndomta. 
Ndoshta kjo shpjegon dhe paraqitjen tuaj si një vajzë rebele në skenë?
Vetë kënga mbartte në vetvete një lloj tensioni, që kërkonte me doemos që ta shpalosja. Ishte momenti që të tregoja agresivitetin tim. Ishte një lloj rebelimi që vjen prej pyetjes pse po degradon kështu muzika. Në këtë paraqitje doja të falënderoja dhe miqtë e mi, balerinët Enada Hoxha dhe Gerd Vaso, që arrijnë të më kuptojnë se çdua. Nuk pretendoj të jem balerinë, por të bëj një paraqitje sa më dinjitoze. 
Mësuam se sot duhet të ishe diku tjetër, në një gëzim familjar...
Kjo ishte një ditë shumë e rëndësishme për motrën time. Pasi kishte bërë celebrimin në bashki, e cila u shoqërua me një ceremoni, ku ishin të ftuar 600 vetë, ishte radha e ceremonisë në kishë. Duke jetuar në Qipro, ky moment është shumë i rëndësishëm. Do të jetë një ceremoni, madhështore ku do të jenë 2 mijë të ftuar, por unë nuk mund të jem (mos më bëj të qaj tani).
Gjithsesi u kompensove deri diku për këtë mungesë, apo jo?
Jo, jo, këto të dyja nuk kanë lidhje. Dikur, kur isha më e vogël e vija profesionin tim mbi gjithçka, kurse tani, që kam krijuar familjen time them se nuk ka asgjë më të rëndësishme se kjo. Prindërit e mi më kanë qëndruar shumë pranë, më kanë mbështetur në çdo moment. Edhe mbrëmë nuk mundën të ishin në sallë (aty ishte bashkëshorti dhe familja e tij), por e di që ishin në tension për mua. Në jetë ke mundësi të zgjedhësh shoqërinë, apo njeriun, me të cilin do të jetosh, por prindërit nuk mund ti zgjedhësh. Ata janë një dhuratë e Zotit dhe unë jam me shumë fat që i kam. Më kanë dhënë shumë dashuri. 



ÇMIMET E NATËS FINALE

 Jon Music: Teuta Kurti  Nuk dua të pres
 Tendencë: Qelbanix  Butoni play
 Magjia e parë: Dafina Zeqiri  Bateritë
 Kantautori më i mirë: Mariza Ikonomi  Me sytë lart
 Best Melody: Yllka Kuqi  Vetëm nga ti
 Çmimi i interpretimit: Eliza Hoxha  Shko
 Çmimi i internetit: Soni Malaj - Shpirti im binjak
 Best vokal: Hana Cakuli - Simbol
 Çmimi televiziv: Bleona Qerreti - Magnetic
 Çmimi Fun Tune: Eneida Tarifa - Zëri im
 Kënga stil: Kastro Zizo - Bashkëshorti ideal
 Çmimi i kritikes: Juliana Pasha - 1000 arsye
 Kënga hit: Pirro Çako - Anjushka
 Best Balade: Silva Gunbardhi  Të doja shumë
 Çmimi Publikut: West Side Family  Mbi gjithçka
 Best Group: - Produkt 28  Missi im
 Çmimi Diskografik: Aleksander Gjoka   
 Dashurisë së shkuar
 Çmimi 10 vjet histori: Jonida Maliqi  Njëri nga ata
 Çmimi Çesk Zadeja: Rosela Gjylbegu 
 Tjetra
 Best hip-hop: Skillz dhe Stine  Ndaloje vrapin
 Prezantimi skenik më i mirë: Çiljeta  Dutty free


Panorama.com.al
Alma Mile

----------


## Dita

21 cmime per 1 festival! Kush behet grup ketu ne forum te shkojme te kendojme nje kenge vitin tjeter e te fitojme cmimin "Tendence"?

----------


## shigjeta

Dita dakort jam dhe une lol. 
As mua nuk me pelqyen ato kenge qe degjova nga ky edicion. Edhe kenga fituese nuk m'u duk gje. Ndersa per paraqitjen dhe prezantimin e kenges, Jonida Maliqi mu duk si nje version bjond i Aurela Gaçes vjet.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

hajt mos u merzisni,

se7 nota, dhe 1 ngjyra jane te shkreten  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Dita

Shume mire, Shigjeta. Qe ti iu bashkove thirrjes eshte shenje e mire qe te pakten per tekstin dhe per gjetjen e ritmit te kenges nuk do te kemi sherr ne zgjedhje, shijet i kemi te ngjashme. Si thua, drejtohemi per nga vitet '80, meqe eshte kthyer moda. Kemi si variante te para: Roxette, ose Heart (e ke degjuar "Alone", variantin qe ben tani Celine Dion) ose Bonnie Tyler, ose bejme Depeche Mode, varianti femeror, ose ... shto ti tani variantet qe preferon. 

Ti Xhuxhumak a merr persiper te besh sikur je kitarist? Po ishe vertet, aq me mire.

----------


## LM1

juliana me e mira per mu ishte, shpresoj qe do te mare pjes ne festivalin te kenges ne rtsh dhe ta mare cmimin e pare atje, e meriton

----------


## Earta

Mu, m'ka pelqu kenga "shpirti im binjak" :Lulja3:

----------

